# Winegard Sensar lll GS-1100



## Big Lacy (Apr 8, 2007)

I am in the center of all the towers in my area and have an opportunity to purchase the winegard sensar lll for a really good price. I am with in twenty miles of all my towers. Would this be more than enough antenna? Thanks


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Big Lacy said:


> I am in the center of all the towers in my area and have an opportunity to purchase the winegard sensar lll for a really good price. I am with in twenty miles of all my towers. Would this be more than enough antenna? Thanks


I've not tried the antenna, but as with any antenna, make sure you can return it if it doesn't work for you. Either way, let us know how it works.


----------



## unc8185 (Jun 25, 2006)

If the GS-1100 doesn't quite bring in the desired channels, you can try adding an outside antenna amplifier. A satellite distributer suggested this to me; I was having trouble bringing in one digital station located about 30 miles from me. By adding a relatively inexpensive amplifier (Channel Master Spartan 3 I believe) to the GS-1100, I became able to pick up that channel on most occasions. The power from the satellite receiver powers the amplifer through the coaxial cable. I am now able to receive all of the digital and analog local channels (from 15-40 miles).


----------



## unc8185 (Jun 25, 2006)

Be sure to use a splitter/diplexer that passes the dc power to the antenna input. Most of the regular splitters do not pass through dc. This is the only way to power the OTA amplifier.


----------

